# Why does Sonic appeal to Chris and others with autism?



## Metagross (Jul 14, 2013)

I've decided to finally get it together and make my own topic because I really want some opinions on this. I apologize if this has been asked before, I searched and didn't find anything on the forums.

So, why is it that Sonic the Hedgehog is so often loved by people on the autism spectrum? I've seen so many out there, including people I've gone to school with or seen online, and nearly every single autistic or person with aspergers I have come across has a deep admiration for Sonic the Hedgehog. I mean, go on deviantart, I don't think I need to explain it any further. Not only that, but these people usually love Sonic and the franchise in a much more profound way, that it actually influences their lives like it has with Chris. I have a few ideas as to why, but I would like to hear some discussion. I'd also like to hear why you think Chris thinks it's a prize because, let's face it... Sonic the Hedgehog is far less than the greatest story ever told...I doubt the Sonic Protein has anything to do with it either.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 14, 2013)

Brother, some questions are better off not asked


----------



## Metagross (Jul 14, 2013)

The seeds of curiosity are planted in my mind.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 14, 2013)

Ignore the sage wisdom of the Hulkster at your own peril...


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't conclusively answer this, but...

On an older incarnation of this forum, a person said that Sonic The Hedgehog deeply influenced his life and the way he viewed the world. The Legend of Zelda games (namely Link's Awakening, Ocarina, and Majora) deeply influenced me, especially with their themes of exploration and great big awesome dungeons all over the place, sometimes hidden right under your nose. I asked him if it was something like that, but all he said was that it deeply influenced him and introduced him to the furry fandom.

I have no clue how running real fast through loops and dropping rings, or drawing dognose people affect one's life, though.

Oh, and the ReDeads haunted my dreams for quite some time.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe it has something to do with the whole "attitude" thing that Sonic has always had going on since he was created that makes autistics think he's such a cool character to follow as some sort of role model? http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MascotWithAttitude


----------



## Metagross (Jul 14, 2013)

snowkitten91 said:
			
		

> Maybe it has something to do with the whole "attitude" thing that Sonic has always had going on since he was created that makes autistics think he's such a cool character to follow as some sort of role model? http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MascotWithAttitude




This was one of the things I was thinking too. The too-cool attitude is something Chris often exhibits and I see a lot of in the people who idolize Sonic so I think this might be one of the biggest factors.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jul 14, 2013)

In fact, here's a Facebook post he made when he encountered an article about SEGA wanting to replace Sonic as its mascot (I think it was fake) and he specifically mentions the attitude thing:



			
				Fatty Tardy said:
			
		

> SEGA, Sonic was praised a lot better than Mario, because Sonic has *more attitude*, is stronger and faster, and he talks in his games more than the catchphrase-spewing plumber did.



[cwc]Facebook[/cwc] "Sega Mascot Contest" April 29, 2013.

Btw, I also grew up with Zelda, hm yeah (my first game was Ocarina of Time).


----------



## CWC Tok (Jul 14, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I can't conclusively answer this, but...
> 
> On an older incarnation of this forum, a person said that Sonic The Hedgehog deeply influenced his life and the way he viewed the world. The Legend of Zelda games (namely Link's Awakening, Ocarina, and Majora) deeply influenced me, especially with their themes of exploration and great big awesome dungeons all over the place, sometimes hidden right under your nose. I asked him if it was something like that, but all he said was that it deeply influenced him and introduced him to the furry fandom.
> 
> ...



I think the question, though, is not why a childhood video game character could influence someone ,but why has Sonic spawned such a bizarre fanbase when contemporary video game franchises, such as Mario or Link, have not.


----------



## potrzebie (Jul 14, 2013)

I think partly it's due to the easily distinguishable characters, and stock personalities. They're all bright, colour coded, and don't require any thought, since they're your basic character archetypes. And it's such a distinctive art style that it's easy to imagine new characters, the only effort being picking an animal and a colour. 

Aside from the design choices being appealing and easily understood by those of any mental level, throw in a heaping of nostalgia, too. It brings back good memories of a responsibility-free time of their life, when they could waste hours playing a Megadrive/Genesis. 

Plus, Sonic 1, 2 and 3 were masterpieces.


----------



## Himawari (Jul 14, 2013)

Adding on to what potrzebie mentioned, I think the characters' HUGE eyes may also play a part.  Those eyes make it very easy to express the characters' feelings and emotions, such that even autistics, who may have troubles identifying emotions from real-life subtle expression changes, can pick up on them.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 14, 2013)

Autistics are slow and Sonic is fast.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, sonic was pretty much a retarded mash up of pop icons like Michael Jackson and Bill Clinton. This was a failed attempt to get kids to bond with sonic like a cool friend. 
However most kids (read: anyone not in the autism spectrum) just saw it as fun little game about a blue porcupine, autistic kids seemed to view it as helping their old pal sonic out through an amazing adventure.
So my theory is that these guys just fell for Sega's little plan and just kinda view sonic as some kinda constant imaginary friend that needs their help to stop a fat guy with a hard on for robots.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 14, 2013)

From what I understand, autistics attach to none human characters better.  So Mario, which is human, is less attractive than Sonic, who is not human but has human characteristics.  At least, this is what i've heard from some people who were into Sonic and Megaman.  They aren't people, so they like them more.


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Jul 14, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> From what I understand, autistics attach to none human characters better.  So Mario, which is human, is less attractive than Sonic, who is not human but has human characteristics.  At least, this is what i've heard from some people who were into Sonic and Megaman.  They aren't people, so they like them more.



I have aspergers and I have no idea what you're talking about. -.-


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jul 14, 2013)

PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> Bgheff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if he was a rollerblading cartoon dog that could talk then you'd totally get his point.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 14, 2013)

PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> Bgheff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. Mario has always been my franchise of choice as a matter of fact. Sonic is OK, but I guess my ass burgers has been mild enough to pick up on Sonic being fake cool. Like, not only does his coolness come from a load of middle aged executives that are extremely out of touch with today's youth, they also had to include educational morals as well (Sonic Sez).

I think autistics can closely identify with Sonic is because of the fake cool factor. They don't pick up on the fake aspect of it because of how desperately they want to be cool, and hang out with the (genuine) cool kids. Chris, of course, not only sees himself as the definition of (fake) cool, but he wants Sonichu to be a good role model as well.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 14, 2013)

PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> Bgheff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i've heard two other people with Aspergers say.  If you have a different opinion, go ahead and share it.  More information the better.


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Jul 14, 2013)

No opinion. That just sounds really out of left field from my perspective as someone with aspergers.


----------



## CWC Tok (Jul 14, 2013)

Count groudon said:
			
		

> Well, sonic was pretty much a retarded mash up of pop icons like Michael Jackson and Bill Clinton.



I was ready to give you a   stare until I Googled this and found out that, yes, apparently Bill Clinton has been an explicitly stated influence on Sonic. What an odd world we live in.


----------



## BillRiley (Jul 14, 2013)

potrzebie said:
			
		

> I think partly it's due to the easily distinguishable characters, and stock personalities. They're all bright, colour coded, and don't require any thought, since they're your basic character archetypes. And it's such a distinctive art style that it's easy to imagine new characters, the only effort being picking an animal and a colour.



Pretty much this^



			
				Bgheff said:
			
		

> From what I understand, autistics attach to none human characters better.  So Mario, which is human, is less attractive than Sonic, who is not human but has human characteristics.  At least, this is what i've heard from some people who were into Sonic and Megaman.  They aren't people, so they like them more.



And this^

Add to that Sonic's simplistic game play and frequent rewards for performing extremely repetitive tasks and, at least in retrospect, it would have been amazing if it _hadn't_ immediately appealed to kids with autism.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Jul 14, 2013)

As an aspie and a non-gamer. I actually hated non-human characters as a kid and was freaked out. Dr.Seuss books scared the hell out of me and I remember someone buying me a gift set of Dr.Seuss and I completely freaked out and my parents had to hide them from me.

So no answers on my part. I actually find Link more intriguing than Sonic, and Zelda is one of the few games I've played


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm an asspie, and I like Mario, Link, AND Sonic! I loved Sonic 1,2, and 3, and Sonic and Knuckles, and Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine. I liked the NES and SNES Legend of Zelda games, and Ocarina of Time. As for Mario, I loved all the NES and SNES games, along with MarioKart 64 (but not Mario 64). Currently I have emulators and ROMS for all these games except for the N64 games. I also love the Final Fantasy series and Megaman, in their NES and SNES incarnations and have ROMS for these as well. For me I just enjoy the old school games, I actually like the 2D/platformers and the RPGs better, along with Tetris.

What appealed to me the most about Sonic was the bonus levels, trying to get the Chaos Emeralds. I was actually kind of sad once I got all 7 Emeralds because that meant no more bonus levels when you found the goalposts in Sonic 2 or the large Rings in Sonic 3.


----------



## PsychedelicDiamond (Jul 14, 2013)

To me it always felt like it was related to the quality of the Sonic games... inbetween Sonic Adventures 2 (Arguably even earlier) and Sonic Colors the games were so bad that most of the people that still stayed in the fandom were either kids, really dumb or autistic which sorta reflected on the fandom. If there's really a specific quality to the games that attracts people with... mental issues is debatable. 

I suffer from Aspergers but i was always a Nintendo kid so it was more Mario and Zelda that shaped my childhood. I remember playing and enjoying the Sonic Adventure games but not nearly as much as, say, Mario Sunshine. If i was to take a wild guess it's the higher focus on characters and the anime clichés that attract autists to Sonic more than to most other franchises. There's just that certain balance between interaction between characters (that are all very broad archetypes without any complexity that would actually challenge people like Chris), "epic" heroic storylines and a general light heartedness that makes it appealing yet nonthreatening and therefore might attract a certain niché looking for escapism.

That whole "autistics like anthropomorphic animal characters" angle is kinda interesting. I myself like some Furry art. You know, some of the stuff that isn't porn. Which probably translates to "I like very little Furry art." but i digress. Not sure if there might be some truth to that theory.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 14, 2013)

Metagross said:
			
		

> I doubt the Sonic Protein has anything to do with it either.



Nope, that's limb growth if I remember rightly.


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Jul 14, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> Sonic is OK, but I guess my ass burgers has been mild enough to pick up on Sonic being fake cool. Like, not only does his coolness come from a load of middle aged executives that are extremely out of touch with today's youth, they also had to include educational morals as well (Sonic Sez).
> 
> I think autistics can closely identify with Sonic is because of the fake cool factor. They don't pick up on the fake aspect of it because of how desperately they want to be cool, and hang out with the (genuine) cool kids. Chris, of course, not only sees himself as the definition of (fake) cool, but he wants Sonichu to be a good role model as well.


Damn, I never thought of this. I guess because I'm a normie it was always obvious to me that Sonic was 'manufactured cool' but I guess that's probably not obvious to some people on the autism spectrum, in which case Sonic is taken at face value as being way past cool because he said so. That would explain why he's so damn popular as opposed to Mario who was never pushed as cool. I think it also helps that Sonic spoke a lot more.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 14, 2013)

Honestly, I think it's more about being childish.

When I was a kid in the 90's, I loved Mario, and I loved Sonic too. Now I'm grown up, I still like Mario but I'm not obsessed like I once was. I think Sonic is a pretty shitty franchise but if someone lends me a game, I'll dink around with it for a bit out of curiosity. But the bottom line is, as I grew up, I found more adult interests to occupy myself with. Spergs and manchildren just wanted to continue living like children.

And honestly, Sonic is more childish than Mario, or Zelda, in terms of pure gameplay. How do you beat a Mario level? You have to run, jump, balance on shit, dodge/beat enemies, find the exit, find the key to the exit, so on. How do you beat a Sonic level? Hold right on the d-pad and occasionally press the jump button. It's the lowest common denominator, so to me it makes sense that spergs would gravitate toward it more than Mario or anything else.


----------



## Metagross (Jul 14, 2013)

Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think it's more about being childish.
> 
> When I was a kid in the 90's, I loved Mario, and I loved Sonic too. Now I'm grown up, I still like Mario but I'm not obsessed like I once was. I think Sonic is a pretty shitty franchise but if someone lends me a game, I'll dink around with it for a bit out of curiosity. But the bottom line is, as I grew up, I found more adult interests to occupy myself with. Spergs and manchildren just wanted to continue living like children.



This is also my other idea on the subject. I liked sonic as a kid because my mother introduced it to me, and it was rather easy to play. I also played Mario, eventually Legend of Zelda, and a bunch of pokemon. however, once I hit about 9 years old I pretty much completely dropped all interest in sonic and even thought to myself ,"Wow, this is actually a pretty bad game" What appealed to me at the time was how easy and colorful it was. Which I assume may be a big factor as well. It's childish, easy, has bright colors and simplistic plot lines that you don't have to think about. The characters are...sort of like what you'd find on Saturday morning cartoons. The only game that has stuck with me from childhood is pokemon.

Another point somebody else mentioned is all the characters are basic archetypes. Such as, the cool guy, the dark guy, the girly girl ect so which Chris obviously copied into Sonichu because, hey, it's an easy formula.


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Jul 14, 2013)

Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> How do you beat a Mario level? You have to run, jump, balance on shit, dodge/beat enemies, find the exit, find the key to the exit, so on. How do you beat a Sonic level? Hold right on the d-pad and occasionally press the jump button. It's the lowest common denominator, so to me it makes sense that spergs would gravitate toward it more than Mario or anything else.


Thank you. I've always been a Mario fan but I've never liked Sonic for precisely the reason you listed. I've never understood it when people say how awesome the Sonic games are, especially the 3D ones which are basically on-rails platformers.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jul 14, 2013)

PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> Bgheff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what separates you from being a full blown autist. Someone with Aspergers isn't as messed up.
A full blown autist has a hard time seeing sentient beings as a different class from inanimate objects.
If you track the eye movements of a neurotypical, they tend to gravitate to looking at the faces of the humans around them; whereas a full-blown autist spends just as much time fixated on light switches, tangles of shoelaces, etc.
Also, shiny objects and brightly colored things are more likely to distract them.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jul 14, 2013)

Sonic seems like it'd be more favored by completionists. The fact that collecting rings was actually connected to Sonic living or dying added importance to it. You get hit? Lose your rings and have to collect more. The game offers the feeling of speed which means it feels like it requires more of your constant attention and make you less prone to getting distracted. Collect things fast or die. I can easily see an autistic kid favoring it over Mario or Zelda. Early Nintendo games used items like that as just points (too abstract) or straight up currency (too long term). Throw in all the factors everyone else pointed out and... yeah.


----------



## Holdek (Jul 15, 2013)

Mario and Zelda are puzzle games; Zelda much more so obviously but Mario still has some elements of that.  But Sonic is just zappin' to the extreme and collecting all those rings BLING BLING BLING! so I can see the appeal to the autistic mind.


----------



## qld (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never been a game system gamer, only on the PC, and I've been hot and heavy on those, like Colonization, Age of Empires, Combat Flight Simulator, other flight sims and so on.  Reality sims has kinda been my thing.  But as I understand it, autists like playing the same game the same way over and over.  Does Sonic offer that?  Is it the same, over and over again, perfected each time?  Could this be the reason they like it?  I wouldn't know, I don't like fantasy and I never did Nintendo, PS, or x-box.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jul 15, 2013)

qld said:
			
		

> I've never been a game system gamer, only on the PC, and I've been hot and heavy on those, like Colonization, Age of Empires, Combat Flight Simulator, other flight sims and so on.  Reality sims has kinda been my thing.  But as I understand it, autists like playing the same game the same way over and over.  Does Sonic offer that?  Is it the same, over and over again, perfected each time?  Could this be the reason they like it?  I wouldn't know, I don't like fantasy and I never did Nintendo, PS, or x-box.


 
Yup. Platormers from that era relied heavily on memorization. It was easier to maker a tougher and shorter game than actually make more content. Like Alec said Sonic was much simpler in comparison to Mario Bros. Mario 3 introduced costumes with special powers and shortcuts that required deviating from the set path (flutes). Sonic was... jumping, having a spinning attack, and going fast. With checkpoints. It relied more on level design and less on creating synergy between the character's abilities and the obstacles of the level.

I've had quite a bit of vodka so sorry if I got off point.


----------



## The Mass Debater (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't say Sonic is just more simplistic and easy than Mario, sure theres not as much to the platforming and I've never been a fan of it, but Sonic requires a different type of skill. It's more about reaction times and timing jumps and collecting things, which requires lots of *repetition*. Lo and behold - you have your autism. Combine that with the other factors people have mentioned and you create the perfect storm, only My Little Pony can even come close.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 15, 2013)

I find the Modern Sonic games appeal more to Chris and spergs compared with the Classic Sonic games.

The classic Sonic games (which I actually like) are based on speed but also require some platforming. Marble Zone in STH1, for example, require some platforming and less on speed considering the obstacles such as activating switches, lava etc. 

The modern Sonic games on the other hand, require just speed. Seriously, you can just play any game and all you did is just hold (insert any button here), spin dash/homing attack etc. and that's it. It's that simple. Seriously, I remember playing a boss game in a Sonic game and it's actually possible to beat a boss in *10 seconds*.

However, there can be exceptions.

[youtube]scVyF-yInfs[/youtube]


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 15, 2013)

I always thought the asperger bait in Sonic was the characters, not the gameplay.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 15, 2013)

Belongs in General.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jul 15, 2013)

Is it not maybe more a case of Sonic appealing more to autistic kids of that era. as opposed to autistics in general?

Sega stuff of that generation was very image based, and I imagine this comes from the fact that they were the biggest arcade game company in the world. Arcade games had to have an immediately recognisable image in order to instantly convey what the game was about and convince you to stick your quarters in.

So along comes Sonic the Hedgehog, he's bright blue, fast, spikey, has attitude, and is cool; I don't say that last bit ironically because Sonic _was_ (emphasis on was) bleeding edge cool in the early 90's, he was even bigger than Mickey Mouse let alone Mario back then. But the problem with "cool" things is that they don't stay cool, they fade away and stop being relevant.

So I think it's more an example of Chris still retaining an interest in something that was big in his childhood and this stands out because that thing is no longer relevant and a symbol of a bygone era. For example, Chris was/is also obsessed with Pokemon, but that doesn't seem to stand out because Pokemon's still popular even today.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 15, 2013)

Honestly, as someone with autism, even I don't know the answer. I was more of a Pokemon kid, but spergs liking pokemon is easy since the creator has autism


----------



## Overcast (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll admit, as a  little sperglet back in elementary school, SA2 Battle dominated my thoughts for quite a long time. I loved everything about it, the gameplay, levels,  story, characters, Chao Garden, soundtrack, ect. I spent hours playing that game to no end. I remember laying awake in my bed just thinking about it for a really long time and turning over to my clock and realizing it was midnight and I had to sleep for school.

I really can't explain why. It just... happened for me.

Looking back, it hasn't aged all that well, and while I can still appreciate some of it's ideas, it had quite a few issues that even as a kid acknowledged, like the poor lip syncing and varying quality in voice acting. Among other things. I will admit, I still listen to "Live and Learn" quite a bit on my iPod.

Sonic 06 pretty much killed my interest in Sonic due to how much of a disappointment it was. Sonic Generations was pretty good IMO, but it didn't rekindle my love for the series.

Now a days, the only things I enjoy about Sonic is all the lolcows, the fucked up shit the fanbase spawns, and of course the parodies:


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 24, 2014)

Thinking about it more, I'd say it's not so much that Sonic attracts autistics, but more that it's the autistic people in the fandase that continue to hold onto a once major series that's since fallen from grace. Essentially, all the normal people who liked Sonic have acknowledged that the series has gone to shit and just turned their backs on it, leaving the spergs as the only visible following the it has.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jun 24, 2014)

Quite frankly, I never got why. I mean, for one, I was a Nintendo kid growing up.

For two, Sonic is too annoying to be likable.

For 3. Who cares?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 24, 2014)

The only reason I wanted Sonic the Hedgehog was because I thought the music to "Green Hill Zone" was awesome. I was 6 when I heard it, when my babysitter took me over to her friends house who owned a Genesis.

I never did get my own Sonic the Hedgehog game until 2002 when I got my Gamecube.

Even though I am partly (or maybe not) autistic, I never really cared more about it than Mario. Mario was a lot more awesome back then. Sonic just seemed to keep repeating the cycle until around Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 24, 2014)

I think it's pretty colors and simplicity. The original Sonic was a hedgehog that ran fast and jumped, that was about it. No items, no level ups, no new abilities. Sonic stays pretty much the same. A lot of autistics don't like change so this is why you get rage over minor things like eye color and arm color. Imagine if the Zelda community got that upset that Zelda was a brunette in Twilight Princess.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 24, 2014)

Pssh, yeah. I had a big problem with Toon Zelda.

At _first_… I was going to just let it be, but then everyone just had the most retarded expressions, brought to you exclusively through the Toons. I played through all of Wind Waker, but haven't touched Toon Zelda since.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jun 25, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> I legitimately have trouble keeping multiple characters straight in live-action TV shows and movies because I can't distinguish them, and this detracts from my enjoyment of them because I can't just sit and enjoy, I have to ask whoever's with me "who's that guy again?" or whatever and it just results in me getting unnecessarily confused. By comparison, MLP and Sonic are both super-colorful, cartoonish and feature animals instead of people - nobody who was paying attention to a Sonic game or an MLP episode would _ever_ have trouble keeping the characters straight from one another, when the designs are very much intended to differentiate them. Especially given that lighting changes are never an issue in cartoons like that. It's easy to just watch an MLP ep/play a Sonic game without having to worry about trying to keep characters straight, which is how both those things differ from more mature series that depict humans that can be hard to distinguish from one another for an autist.
> 
> I also think that animal-based media in general tends to attract more autistics than otherwise. I mean, anyone who knows anything about Temple Grandin knows that her contributions to society took the form of understanding how cows might be thinking and the problems they might be facing when people are herding them around man-made things. I think it's legitimately easier for autistic people to connect to animals - see: Chris caring more about Patti than anyone else, except perhaps when Bob died; see: my best friend who has mild Asperger's really hating interacting with people but having a _ton_ of animals; see: my feeling like my now-deceased cat was my friend. I think autistics find it so hard to relate to people that it's easier to relate to animals, because animals never hide their feelings the way humans do. Social norms are the most obvious thing that autistics fail to grasp because a lot of the time they're counter-intuitive (why the hell do we ask "How are you?" if we don't expect an honest answer?) when autistics tend toward honesty. Animals are honest. And even if they act like humans, I think that autistics still kind of feel the connection to them moreso than humans.



I've never thought of the whole attraction to Sanic like that. Especially the bits about not being able to relate to other people and finding animals more engaging. That's real interesting. I don't think I've ever heard anyone make that point before.


----------



## Shroom King (Jul 13, 2015)

I was a Super Nintendo kid growing up, but this song is badass. I could see someone like Chris having this playing in his head before squaring off against Mary Lee Walsh or a Jerkop.






I don't have autism, btw.


----------

